# Where can I buy the Heady Topper?



## siege (23/2/16)

It's got to be one of the most coveted IPAs around and it's a pretty cool story too in terms of their brewery so I'd definitely like to try it. 

Anyone know where to buy the heady topper in Australia? Or I'd it's even possible? 

Ps I know I could try to clone it and we can get Conan but I'd like to compare to the real thing too.


----------



## Moog (23/2/16)

_you wont get it here, your best bet is beer trading with someone from the US_


----------



## siege (23/2/16)

Damn


----------



## TheWiggman (23/2/16)

Well then, those hopes were shot down in record time


----------



## waggastew (23/2/16)

You could always try making it? Plenty of clone recipes on US sites? I got some of the yeast from yeastbay last year but am yet to try brewing it


----------



## jibba02 (23/2/16)

Was just looking at a BYO clone. Has everything but the kitchen sink


----------



## barls (23/2/16)

i believe barley man has a clone listed on their site


----------



## jibba02 (23/2/16)

http://byo.com/stories/issue/item/2808-hop-stands


----------

